# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: EcoTech Marine Vectra L1 centrifugal pump

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill plays with a real bruiser of a pump from EcoTech Marine.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

